
Finance people – how to cross over from Dev? - westonplatter0
I&#x27;ve worked for 7 years as a Full-stack&#x2F;Data engineer, but I&#x27;m more interested in the financial markets than my job. I&#x27;d like to move into Quantitative Trading&#x2F;Analysis. What&#x27;s the best way to cross over?<p>Is it worthwhile to get a Masters in Finance before making the switch?<p>PS - I live in Denver, CO, which doesn&#x27;t have a ton of financial firms.
======
kidlogic
I did not cross over from Software Engineering, but did transition from
Engineering to Finance.

I would suggest understanding what part of Finance is the most interesting to
you. Are you interested in Technical Analysis (i.e focusing on characteristics
of the market as opposed to characteristics of the company) or do you find
Fundamental Analysis more interesting (i.e interested in the core business of
a company and their published financials)?

If you are interested in Technical Analysis, I would suggest taking a few
courses online to understand trading strategies. If Fundamental Analysis is
more appealing, I would focus on taking courses in Accounting.

Once you have a foundation in investment strategies, try producing content on
Quantopian.com - build a portfolio and search for positions at firms.

If you have a strong enough interest, a firm will pick you up.

